# How many properties?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys, just wondering how many properties each of you guys service?
Residential/commercial


----------



## sgrenier24 (Jul 2, 2009)

55 residential and 2 very small commercial properties.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

70+ Resi drives and 7 large commercial properties.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

18 residentials, 2 condo complexes, 3 small office buildings, and sub for a 10 lot CVS and PNC route


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

23 Residential, 400 mile route.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

3 townhouse communities, 1 trailer park, 6 medium/large commercial, 1 warehouse. Done with 5 plow trucks, 2 with spreaders, 1 dedicated salt rig, 2 skidsteers, 7 man sidewalk crew.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

8 commercial lots and about 20 residential drives.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I haven't had the chance to go through my list and make an exact count since I posted the question, but we do along the lines of ~50 Commercial lots, and ~20 driveways, plus ~35 commercial sidewalks.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

11 comercial, 3 acre on down to a 10 min church lot. About 30 residential.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

41 drives and about 3.5 miles of private roads, a church with about 4 acres of blacktop and 1/2 mile of driveway, 1 commercial with about 2 acres of blacktop and 2 trailer parks with a total of about 2.5 miles of car lined roads and a small 14 car commercial lot.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

46 drives and 4 single owned businesses


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

We have 3 trucks 2 with spreaders and 1 skid steer with pusher.
We service 32 resedential driveways with walks, we service 2 private roads, 1 large apartment complex, 2 small apartment complex, and 5 comercial lots, so 42 locations all together, we are about maxed out at this amount.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

35 hours of plowing with 1-3" snowfall.Goes up with higher snowfall.24 hours of sidewalks, 6yards salt.All commercial except 1 driveway(25 year cust,friend of family)


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

leigh;1582683 said:


> 35 hours of plowing with 1-3" snowfall.Goes up with higher snowfall.24 hours of sidewalks, 6yards salt.All commercial except 1 driveway(25 year cust,friend of family)


Man/truck hours I assume?


----------



## Wiedmann (Oct 16, 2012)

I do a small town, school, and townhome association Just got done doing a 5-6 inch snow and it took 25 hours to get everything completely done, not including salt or liquid applications on the 25 hours.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Drakeslayer;1582706 said:


> Man/truck hours I assume?


Actually I have great customers,I do it all myself!  I never tried to figure how many properties I could handle,I just add up the time and divide by trucks/ shovelers.Sometimes 3,usually 4-5 trucks, 4 shovelers.27 commercial accounts.Longest 3 hours,shortest 15 mins, my favorites don't include any sidewalk clearing.My goal is to gradually replace existing accounts with non sidewalk jobs.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Bunch of sites

Lots of salt

Lots of great subs

Lots of sleepless days and nights


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

leigh;1582931 said:


> Actually I have great customers,I do it all myself!  I never tried to figure how many properties I could handle,I just add up the time and divide by trucks/ shovelers.Sometimes 3,usually 4-5 trucks, 4 shovelers.27 commercial accounts.Longest 3 hours,shortest 15 mins, my favorites don't include any sidewalk clearing.My goal is to gradually replace existing accounts with non sidewalk jobs.


Ummmmm an oxymoron.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

75 driveways, 2 Jeeps


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

35 resi 1 small commercial lot 3 churches 1 truck for the resi. And the other for the commercial and churches. One man band. A very tight route.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

42 Com lots
27 Res driveways
3 big sidewalk jobs
4 trucks 1 Vbox
1 tractor
1 skid loader 
1 sidewalk rig ATV
7 shovels


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

2 churches and 15 residential with a 1 ton w/ 9' blade and a 3/4ton w/ 8' blade.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

944 +/-
One car+ resis, hoas, condos, churchs, 24/7's, gas sations, 
multi acre commercials and everything else in between.
About 75% resi & 25% commercial.
Using 35 pieces, SSs Jeeps Toolcats Pick Ups Tractors Loaders Tri Axle DTs,
and 7 crews, 15 guys, of shovelers.
Shifts start at 2am and easily run until noon of the following day before all is said and done.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

450 +\- commercial sidewalks/residential units. 5 shovel crews of 2 men and skid-steer support.. Starts @ 430am and runs until 10am-noon
90+\- parking lots. 14 routes. Mix of Loaders, skids, trucks. 10pm-9am plus some hotels after [email protected] Hauling varies and can take up to 3-4 extra days on a big event. Most of our haul sites have stockpile capacities so we haul when it suites us.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

We do 200+ properties that are a mix of commercial, HOA's, condo/apartment complexes, large malls and municipality work.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Gr8WhiteNorth;1584540 said:


> 450 +\- commercial sidewalks/residential units. 5 shovel crews of 2 men and skid-steer support.. Starts @ 430am and runs until 10am-noon
> 90+\- parking lots. 14 routes. Mix of Loaders, skids, trucks. 10pm-9am plus some hotels after [email protected] Hauling varies and can take up to 3-4 extra days on a big event. Most of our haul sites have stockpile capacities so we haul when it suites us.


What's up with you Canadian's? Hundred's of accounts,tractors,inverted blowers,driving equipment on the roads,funny accents,beautiful women,great beer,gold mines,snow,wild animals wandering around,and the list goes on and on.I'm moving north!tymusic


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not enough 3 resi done with hand shovel. I cant wait to grow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

5 school lots i do with another guy. 4 lots 9 drives. and a handful of drives that aren't on the regular route.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

61 residential, 2 commercial, 1 private rd. with 2 trucks, 1 w/sander. Working on at least doubling that for next season while cutting the stress level in half. Haha wish me luck!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

vlc;1586841 said:


> 61 residential, 2 commercial, 1 private rd. with 2 trucks, 1 w/sander. Working on at least doubling that for next season while cutting the stress level in half. Haha wish me luck!


I bid on a 150F private drive. they already had a guy doing it for 10 dollars and wanted a cheaper rate.  think my quote was 75 perhaps i should have done 50


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

They want cheaper than 10 bucks?? Haha! Don't even bother with them.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

JimMarshall;1581225 said:


> I haven't had the chance to go through my list and make an exact count since I posted the question, but we do along the lines of ~50 Commercial lots, and ~20 driveways, plus ~35 commercial sidewalks.


whats the going rate for commercial sidewalk?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1583026 said:


> 42 Com lots
> 27 Res driveways
> 3 big sidewalk jobs
> 4 trucks 1 Vbox
> ...


Need to change this 
34 com lots
6 res drives
4 trucks
1 tractor
2 skids
atv
3 shovels 
1 snow blower

With less stress this year


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

This year I have 
84 driveways
6 parking lots
3 private roads
Still only 2 trucks and still the same amount of stress


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

kg26;1691037 said:


> whats the going rate for commercial sidewalk?


It of course varies based on size and difficulty.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

4 commercial


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

40.
1 store @ 0.7 of an acre
1 Apartment complex @ 0.5 acre
1 townhouse complex @ 0.7 acre
37 drives.

17 to 20 hrs depending on snow, over 2 days. Do the snowbirds homes second day.

$120 in gas.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Dropped or lost 7, added 2. 3 driveways (good contracting accounts), 20 commercial ,about 35 hrs of plow time(1-3") divided by 5 trucks,a skid when needed and 4-6 sidewalk boys. Trying to downsize, still working to hard, my subs (family) are working less! Put in 12 hrs on a 3" snowfall. Oh well, plan B


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1691180 said:


> 40.
> 1 store @ 0.7 of an acre
> 1 Apartment complex @ 0.5 acre
> 1 townhouse complex @ 0.7 acre
> ...


How does this take 20 hours?


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

8 commercial, .75 ac plus
37 resi 

550 with wideout on commercial only,
Mvp on some commercial and resi
8 ft straight with backdrag on resi

Total truck hours is about 15 on a light storm with good timing


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

vlc;1691076 said:


> This year I have
> 84 driveways
> 6 parking lots
> 3 private roads
> Still only 2 trucks and still the same amount of stress


You don't get it done before the sun comes up then?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1691200 said:


> You don't get it done before the sun comes up then?


Sure he does, sun comes up every day!


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

80 drives, 2 Dodges, 1 plow, 4-2 stage blowers, 4 Toro single stage, 5 staff all together, anywhere from 4 to 12 hours depending on amount we go out after 2.0cms.
All seasonal contract the less it snows the more I make, so far this season not looking to good, too much snow here in the peg already......maxed out for the winter however do on call service the day after as well.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

JimMarshall;1691198 said:


> How does this take 20 hours?


Travel time, and most are very tight. Can't go too fast. Odd shaped lots too.

This last 3" took me 11 hours the first day, and 4.5 the second.

One truck.

Also, on the 3 commercial lots I carry the snow a long ways to stack it. Otherwise I will run out of room before the season ends. These clients abhor spending money for extras, so I would rather not have to hire in a loader to push the banks back when an extra 10 minutes each storm does the trick. I get paid well, so I don't mind. And they save money in the end, which they are aware of. Makes me look good.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

birddseedd;1691200 said:


> You don't get it done before the sun comes up then?


They are all pretty close together and I hired shovelers to speed things up. We can get a small storm done in 8 hours. As long as everything goes smoothly and nothing breaks.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Buswell Forest;1691180 said:


> 40.
> 1 store @ 0.7 of an acre
> 1 Apartment complex @ 0.5 acre
> 1 townhouse complex @ 0.7 acre
> ...


You must have a pile of travel time. Those numbers come out to as much as 1/2 hour per property.


----------



## Scottslco (Jul 10, 2013)

68 commercial lots ranging from a bank to a Plaza. 6 drives but they are people that I do their commercial lots. This last storm my fuel bill was $1400.00 unconfirmed


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Scottslco;1691602 said:


> 68 commercial lots ranging from a bank to a Plaza. 6 drives but they are people that I do their commercial lots. This last storm my fuel bill was $1400.00 unconfirmed


That's more than I bring in


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

As a sub:
I plow 5-6 lots. 2 are quite small.
3 small driveways and 1 large and difficult.
I salt 10+ lots and the large driveway. 


For myself: 
2-6 driveways. Mostly done at my leisure for a neighbor and long time family friends. More of an as needed then every storm type deal.


----------



## GM Landscape (Sep 3, 2012)

90 residential. 1 med size commercial business and 1 private roadway. 2 full time trucks and 1 back up truck.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

My own accounts take me about 2-4 hours depending on conditions, and I sub for a guy for nearly 8-10 hours every storm.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

6 Commercial lots... 2 of which are 24 hour places...and 17 resi's


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Scottslco;1691602 said:


> 68 commercial lots ranging from a bank to a Plaza. 6 drives but they are people that I do their commercial lots. This last storm my fuel bill was $1400.00 unconfirmed


I can see the $1400 fuel bill. You guys just had about 10" of snow didn't ya?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Btw we manage almost 55 acres of pavement and Scott I agree those big storm fuel bills really add up. The only thing better is the shovel guys who need paid at the end of the day


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Scottslco;1691602 said:


> 68 commercial lots ranging from a bank to a Plaza. 6 drives but they are people that I do their commercial lots. This last storm my fuel bill was $1400.00 unconfirmed


1400-1500 is about an average fuel bill for a pushing run for me as well....


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

23 "average" residetials. 5 commercial's. 

A .91 and a .6 with a combined entrance, a .3 dentist around the corner and a .35 a mile from that. number 5 is a church that is about .6 but only .25 of it needs to be cleaned between 9am and 9pm, sans sunday when I drop the hammer on all. 

salt on everything but the church and I sub it putting two in the pocket each time.

Typically 6 hours over a 4 inch lake effect snow. 7-10 at 6 plus, but that includes the round 2 cleanups moving quick but safe. Nor' easters and major snows in the truck too long.

One '05 2500HD with 8' red pro plus with wings and a brand new tranny and front end! Yokohoma Geolander A/T-S 265's. Great network of friends and associates in the biz. alternator, pump, solenoid, hoses and fluid under the back seat and a FULL tool kit and jack. wesport

Nice forum you fellas have here.:waving:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JimMarshall;1691742 said:


> 1400-1500 is about an average fuel bill for a pushing run for me as well....


One good thing about high fuel bills is it means you're racking up the hours ,= $$$. We go through about 500$, gotta spend money to make money!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Bossman 92;1691567 said:


> You must have a pile of travel time. Those numbers come out to as much as 1/2 hour per property.


The commercials are 1 hour each, give or take. Travel time, I'd guess 3-1/2 hours total, not including piss stops, coffee and gas stops, phone calls (incoming) and getting stuck every now and then.

This last 3", like I said, was 15.5 hours, and that was everything included.
The second day was about 4 hours, and in that 4 hours I did 18 weekend home driveways. 
The first day of commercials and full time residents is what takes the most time.

A 12" storm will take all of 17 hours. 20, if things go hard with getting stuck, waiting for cars to move, slow traffic, and so on.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1691317 said:


> Travel time, and most are very tight. Can't go too fast. Odd shaped lots too.
> 
> This last 3" took me 11 hours the first day, and 4.5 the second.
> 
> ...


I'll take your word for it..... As long as you are happy with it it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

theplowmeister;1582964 said:


> 75 driveways, 2 Jeeps


Change that to 95 drives 2 jeeps and one jeep as backup.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

IDK.. maybe 6-8 large condo/apartments complexes, a dozen office/retail lots... To much, not enough time..
All walks as well.. Sucks..


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

42 Resi's 1 truck with 1 as backup


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

.91??? .6??? .35???

is it a NY thing cause I don't know what the hell he's talking about. anyone else???


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

yardguy28;1691985 said:


> .91??? .6??? .35???
> 
> is it a NY thing cause I don't know what the hell he's talking about. anyone else???


Lot sizes in tenths/hundredths of an acre was my thought


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

yardguy28;1691985 said:


> .91??? .6??? .35???
> 
> is it a NY thing cause I don't know what the hell he's talking about. anyone else???


Percent of 1 acre.

0.5 is 1/2 acre.

The "find lot size" website gives acreage like that.

One of mine is 0.758, or 3/4 acre.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

120 residential driveways- 95 include shoveling walkways- done with 2 pickups with 8' plows- about 11 hours each truck for a 4" or less storm


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

all these times you guys give, is that after the storm is completed? ive always wondered how you guys estimate that. if i go out once for a 3 inch storm im at about 8 hours with my one truck, but sometimes we have storms that drag on for close to 24 hours and ill be out for over 30 straight.. with a second or sometimes third truck/driver to help me keep up when were over a foot of snow which happens a lot.

how do you guys with these ridiculous route times possibly wait 15 hours between passes through accounts?


----------



## GM Landscape (Sep 3, 2012)

We never wait till after the storm. We plow as soon as 2 1/2" or so hit the ground then go until the storm/snow is over. We have played the waiting game in the past and have been overwhelmed w/ too much snow or breakdowns.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

GM Landscape;1694188 said:


> We never wait till after the storm. We plow as soon as 2 1/2" or so hit the ground then go until the storm/snow is over. We have played the waiting game in the past and have been overwhelmed w/ too much snow or breakdowns.


Same here. If it's only going to be 1"-3" storm, we wait until the end. Anything bigger, and we go out as soon as 2-2.5" accumulates and keep plowing our route until it's done.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

All my accounts are push when it's over, unless they call and request. If more than 12 is forecast, I go twice unless called out specific.
It's all about not spending money with my clients. That's why there's no such thing as a seasonal. Too scared of paying too much.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

For us it all depends on the timing of the storm, how much is being forecasted, temps, and weather it's a weekday or weekend storm. On a light weekday storm we are out salting as soon as it starts. If its a larger storm we start pushing (most of our accounts) as soon as there is an inch on the pavement. Only time we wait till its over to plow is a weekend storm where the client is closed until Monday morning, even then if its a larger storm we still will roll thru once or twice and plow so we aren't plowing a full 10"+ at one time.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

23 drives by myself, helping out another guy get into tight areas on properties when im done.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah i know you have to go out during the storm, im no rookie lol i was more asking how you measured how long the route is, whether you were including more than one plow or not


----------



## GM Landscape (Sep 3, 2012)

Got ya! Our policy is 6 hrs of plowing per truck tops. If we can't service all in 6 hrs with 2 trucks we will plan on one of two part time guys running the third truck and splitting the list into thirds instead of half. A lot of planning ahead and crunching numbers and continuous improvement!!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jguck25;1694187 said:


> all these times you guys give, is that after the storm is completed? ive always wondered how you guys estimate that. if i go out once for a 3 inch storm im at about 8 hours with my one truck, but sometimes we have storms that drag on for close to 24 hours and ill be out for over 30 straight.. with a second or sometimes third truck/driver to help me keep up when were over a foot of snow which happens a lot.
> 
> how do you guys with these ridiculous route times possibly wait 15 hours between passes through accounts?


can't speak for others but I personally don't take on more business than I can or want to handle whether it's commercial lots or residential driveways.

I'm not interested in working much more than 12 hours straight so I take on what I can for that 12 hours and don't take on more.

we typically see snow of 4" or less and I mostly do residential driveways so it's wait until the storm is done, work my 12 hours and then I'm done. last season I did have a commercial lot that plowed every 2 inches and it took me like an hour tops to plow and then I'd do my residentials.

this season I'm all residentials again. in larger storms I make a pass at the half way mark then come home and sleep and make a second pass after it's done snowing. our large storms are usually 6-8 inches.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe iam not understanding fully but shouldn't our goals as a professional business be not how many properties we can service with one or two trucks but as the snow is ending to have most if not all properties salted or cleared within a reasonable time frame for our customers? I would say 4-6 hours on an average snow you should be wrapped up? Why should a business have to sometimes open and almost close because another company took on to much and can't service there lot in a reasonable time. The same mentality should apply to those who do home owners as well. 

This is our goal as a service provider.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

One very large property, a mall and a handful of my own properties.
Mall equipment is in my signature and should show up below.

| |
vv


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

brianbrich1;1694766 said:


> Maybe iam not understanding fully but shouldn't our goals as a professional business be not how many properties we can service with one or two trucks but as the snow is ending to have most if not all properties salted or cleared within a reasonable time frame for our customers? I would say 4-6 hours on an average snow you should be wrapped up? Why should a business have to sometimes open and almost close because another company took on to much and can't service there lot in a reasonable time. The same mentality should apply to those who do home owners as well.
> 
> This is our goal as a service provider.


you make an excellent point. the goal should be quality service in all we do, not quantity.

this is why i always say i never understand these guys that brag about how many accounts they have and how long they spend cleaning them with little to no sleep like it's a pissing contest.

i take on enough business that i can get cleaned up in a reasonable amount of time based on the clients demand. for me most my clients demands on just within 24 hours from the end of the storm. they don't wanna wait days after the storm to be cleaned up.

as i said in my previous post. my route can (depending on snow fall amounts) take up to 12 hours to complete. for client demand and for health and sanity reasons i will not take on more business that would push me past the 12 hour limit.

one big thing i know some including myself sometimes forget is some of the guys on here doing snow removal are doing it because they NEED the money. i am not one of those guys. i could take the whole winter off and go to florida. my lawn maintenance business is what provides for me and makes me plenty of money. i do snow removal party because i have clients who want it done and prefer to use the same guy that does there lawn to do there snow and i do is as extra money.

so since i don't NEED to make money, i can pick and choose a little bit who i do snow for and how long i work each storm. i don't have to put in 16+ hours straight because me paying my bills and putting food on the table is not dependent on how much i make removing snow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

We get it, you don't work more than ten hours 

As for how long it takes the guys bragging, who cares, you aren't paying them and their customers must be happy or else they wouldn't be plowing those large routes 

Different customers have different expectations.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Also remember that many of us take on various types of accounts that allow us to take on more jobs than if they are all similar(ex. all driveways). I choose new accounts according to "my" circumstances. By varying the type of accounts I do I can plow more accounts without sacrificing service.
By doing 3 driveways (favor for good clients) , businesses that need to be done by 5 am up to 9am ,doctors offices that need service during storms, daycares that close when the public schools do, houses of worship which are done a couple of evenings and weekends, warehouse lots that can be done at my convenience. I base my workload on how much I can accomplish if we start plowing at 3 am,1-3" snowfall.Approx 35 hrs of plowing divided up between crews.If we can't get to everyone by opening time we rotate those accounts each storm so it doesn't cause concern or become a habit with that one account . The only time we're out longer than 35 hrs is heavy or longer duration storms. If I only gave the crews 4-6 hrs of work they wouldn't even show up! Bragging about number of accounts is just natural, my plow is bigger than yours, my chevy will out plow your ford, my wife is hotter than yours(true) .It's all good and I'm sure if I've got it figured out(not to bright)everyone else does too. Plow on


----------



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

to damn many welcome to the drain


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bossman 92;1694301 said:


> For us it all depends on the timing of the storm, how much is being forecasted, temps, and weather it's a weekday or weekend storm. On a light weekday storm we are out salting as soon as it starts. If its a larger storm we start pushing (most of our accounts) as soon as there is an inch on the pavement. Only time we wait till its over to plow is a weekend storm where the client is closed until Monday morning, even then if its a larger storm we still will roll thru once or twice and plow so we aren't plowing a full 10"+ at one time.


We just wait for JP to tell us what to do... :laughing:


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

leigh;1695436 said:


> my wife is hotter than yours(true) .


Only reason I am not in a fervent argument right now is that mine's a fiancee not a wife


----------



## Emans_scapes (Dec 25, 2013)

I am going to guess we do between 100-150 acres of pavement. All commercial minus a few duplexes the boss owns. Everything is zero tolerance. First post of hopefully many. Great site with alot of very knowledgable people, and some not so smart. Not saying any names!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

JimMarshall;1696326 said:


> Only reason I am not in a fervent argument right now is that mine's a fiancee not a wife


Lets see pics Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JimMarshall;1696326 said:


> Only reason I am not in a fervent argument right now is that mine's a fiancee not a wife


I've got to cover my [email protected]#!. She's usually sitting next to me watching tv.When she hear's me typing away she'll glance over,I try to get all the brownie points I can! That's why we're going on 43 yrs together! Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Flawless440;1696416 said:


> Lets see pics Thumbs Up


This has disaster written all over it! Can't end well!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

leigh;1696590 said:


> This has disaster written all over it! Can't end well!


True, but how can we know who's right otherwise!?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Emmanuel;1696413 said:


> I am going to guess we do between 100-150 acres of pavement. All commercial minus a few duplexes the boss owns. Everything is zero tolerance. First post of hopefully many. Great site with alot of very knowledgable people, and some not so smart. Not saying any names!


So I guess you dont even have to be around long to figure that out, first post and he has certain people pegged already!


----------



## gpsiro (Oct 25, 2011)

27 commercial each are 1-8 hrs plow time per machine hourly 4-6 inch
1 condo 6 building unit plus load out all snow 6 inch hourly
30000 sf of sidewalk at apartment monthly contract zero tolerance
1 apartment complex 12 buildings 6' inch hourly Haul away as needed
Resdential costomers i usually dont charge for or forget too.
Takes between 70-100 machine hours 70hrs 6'' and 100 hrs 12'' plus

2 case 90 xt skidsteers
1 Trackless mt5
1 sanding truck 1 ton
2 Tandem Gravel trucks


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

4 trucks and a skidloader, we plow 53 accounts, 17 commercial and 36 driveways, I hope to pick up maybe 10 more commercials next season.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

6 commercials and 28 residentials... bout maxed out for 1 guy and 1 truck


----------



## Caterpillar307 (Jan 10, 2014)

14 driveways, 1 commercial lot, 1 place I use as a 'base camp' to unload at near a bunch of my accounts, and my own yard. Not that much but enough to keep me busy and still allow for time for projects that go to work in the summer.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I currently do 22 residential driveways and they all include sidewalks and steps and are scattered all over the city. I'm pretty much maxed out with that being one guy, one truck and working a "healthy" amount of hours (meaning I don't overwork as far as sleep/rest needs are concerned).


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

yardguy28;1750334 said:


> I currently do 22 residential driveways and they all include sidewalks and steps and are scattered all over the city. I'm pretty much maxed out with that being one guy, one truck and working a "healthy" amount of hours (meaning I don't overwork as far as sleep/rest needs are concerned).


Have you thought of bringing a shovel/blower guy?

If you do not salt you load a blower and ramps in the pickup bed.

Try to crunch some numbers and see if increased production will cover the costs and yield more profit.

How long does it take you to do those 22 driveways?


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

5 trucks, 59 sites, 28 commercial, 1 condo complex with a ton of shoveling and 30 residentials. Two trucks are usually done in about 4 1/2 hours on an average snowfall, the other three are out between 6/8 hours. I haven't lost, or added, a snow account in 2 seasons. My goal is to keep it as streamline as possible, so everywhere gets done in a timely manner. They pay a premium to ensure that level of service, and that is what they get


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

120 driveways. All done with NH utility tractors with front mount blower. Side walks all included. We clean all steps, garage doors, etc. some in my area just clean drives, never get out to clean up. Roughly 12 commercials. 2 gmc with boss plows. One skid with Kage pusher. Each gmc has a sander as well. 12 accounts where we do alone walks do to other operators doing the parking lots cuz they don't get out of the back hoe/ pay loader. I therefore sand those lots as they don't have sanders.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread reminds me of the "how many lawns do you cut each week" thread on LS. IT DOES NOT MATTER.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1752924 said:


> This thread reminds me of the "how many lawns do you cut each week" thread on LS. IT DOES NOT MATTER.


That's probably true! All that matters is what that final number is on your tax return payup


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

jvm81;1752628 said:


> 120 driveways. All done with NH utility tractors with front mount blower.


Do you have any pics of your setup? How do you like the front mount blower? Have you used an Inverted blower?

Thanks.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1752924 said:


> This thread reminds me of the "how many lawns do you cut each week" thread on LS. IT DOES NOT MATTER.


Speak for yourself. I don't see this thread as a pissing contest at all. I see it as a general barometer for how many properties others in the industry are able to reasonably handle and what amount of equipment/employees it takes to clear/maintain said properties. It is helpful info for those looking to potentially get into this industry or anyone who might need some broad and general gauges of how much equipment can handle how much snow plowing. Keep it coming!

I find it helpful, interesting and relevant.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

it may be somewhat helpful but it is in general a pissing contest. 

the number of properties one can do depends on A LOT. what type of equipment you use, the location of your clients, the amount snow, your work ethic (are you going full force from start to finish or just working at a nice steady pace), etc. 

what one can do in 6 hours may be impossible for someone else.


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

28 residentials
11 commercials
800 unit mini storage
church with 3acres of parking lot plus about 2500' of sidewalks
2 public sidewalks at an hoa 1500' each
6apt buildings
1 town home complex 70units, drives and walks
4 town home complexs drives, walks and roads


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

hyfire39;1757068 said:


> 28 residentials
> 11 commercials
> 800 unit mini storage
> church with 3acres of parking lot plus about 2500' of sidewalks
> ...


No need to brag hahaha congrats ! What is the list of equipment you use to do this?


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

2001 f-250 reg cab with homemade 300gallon brine sprayer and 8'2 vxt
1999 f-350 ext cab with 8'2 vxt
1997 f-350 dump truck 8'6'' MVP and 2yd Ice breaker, 55 gallon pre-wet tank
2014 chevy 3500 flat bed with 9'2'' vxt and 2yd vbx
2004 S-300 10' Pusher
2010 S-185 8' arctic pusher
2011 s-650 with 10' arctic pusher
2012 t-650 with 8' arctic pusher (rental)
2013 deere 326E with broom and bucket (demo)
2subs


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

This post made me more curious so I counted.
58 Buildings (41 acres)
4 shovel only sites
2 salt only sites (6 Acres)
11 Driveways for Family or building owners.

2 Salt trucks
4 Plow Trucks
2 Sidewalks crews of 3 People and 1 shoveler riding in a plow truck
6 Skidloaders and a toolcat


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

To answer a question earlier....never used or seen an inverted blower around me. That is being debated though now. A lot of money spent on one of our nh tractors. Been looking at replacing or looking at a wacker wl 30 or 37. The front mount blowers have been great thus far. I like blowers, no piles!


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

1000 Commercial Sites.
No equipment. 
95% Profit Margin!


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

PrecisionS&I;1837051 said:


> 1000 Commercial Sites.
> No equipment.
> 95% Profit Margin!


How is that?


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Get other contractors to do the work and then not pay them. i.e. National!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

PrecisionS&I;1837091 said:


> Get other contractors to do the work and then not pay them. i.e. National!


You are gonna be popular. :laughing:


----------

